# Tank dividers



## Ugenstugen (Jan 6, 2004)

I need to pick up a tank divider for a 72 gal bow front tank. Does anyone know where I might be able to get one, or if they even make one? Thanks...


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

For a bow front,probly need to make your self,never saw one for sale before.


----------



## roller03hockey10 (Oct 23, 2003)

um petco has dividers, when i was looking at them the one they had mine was made as a wire type so it was able to be manipulated to fit your tank, that would be my best bet see if they have one.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

You need a sheet of "egg crate" available at hardware stores. Cut to fit.

Moved to equipment ?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

ehhh.. guys.. defianetly put some effort into building your divider providing you have the time. Egg crate looks like ass, and is bad for the fish too. If you get the measurements you can have a custom acrylic sheet cut. www.flowerhornusa.com has special suction cup holders for these dividers, as its a sin to keep flowerhorns with eggcrate or any other kind of cheesy divider because they can sustain injuries from ramming into them, so give your piranhas the same benefit. I have sustained a avoidable injury to a piranha from using the egg crate. You can pick up the 4 suction cups cheap from them that slip on the edges and then have a local glass supply store cut you the acrylic. and it will look great too.


----------



## MStiers (Mar 21, 2003)

:nod: I agree that eggcrate is the devil. Try to use anything else possible. Preferably something like the acrylic mentioned above. I have used a fabric screen in the past and my P's weren't able to get through it.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

EGGCRATE SUCKS BAD

just do what px said to do. that is the best method


----------

